# Tarantula Cages.com



## Trey (May 2, 2007)

I've have been looking at getting one of these for my GBB and the metalica that I will be getting. I like the look of them but I would like to see one or more that has been done up with some decor. Also, would it hold a heat light on top without melting? The only reason I use a heat light is so I can watch at night.  If someone has any pics or any feedback it would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Tunedbeat (May 2, 2007)

TarantulasCages Post #1 #2 ..

I'd rather go with an exo-terra tank... JMO.


----------



## P. Novak (May 2, 2007)

I agree they are very nice, but way to expensive for my taste. I've seen some pictures of people using them, so hopefully they'll come by and and post their pics.


----------



## JungleGuts (May 2, 2007)

same, i think there very nice but id rather buy a kk and save some money. i suppose if i had a T that was worth big bucks it might be worth it...


----------



## 138 (May 3, 2007)

here's a few shots of some of mine.  they are a bit steep on the cost, but i rather give my money to someone who hand makes them than to a corporation.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (May 3, 2007)

avoid them. 

The wire mesh vents on them trap the claws of tarantulas. You will have to get your tarantula unhooked from the mesh all time. Saw them at a Seattle show, and watch the dealer go back to the cage to unhook a t. blondi from the mesh 6 times in 20 mins. Not fun for the tarantulas or you.  Think about how you get a 9 inch t blondi unstuck from the lid of the cage. If you really want them then place a cloth liner or use plastic/resin to cover up the area where the wire cross each other. 

http://books.google.com/books?id=qN...Ai2&sig=JvCK9NKM2WW_3hpLPFY1OuaT4FA#PPA112,M1
Notice the bottom paragraph on the left of the tkg pg 112


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 3, 2007)

> The wire mesh vents on them trap the claws of tarantulas. You will have to get your tarantula unhooked from the mesh all time. Saw them at a Seattle show, and watch the dealer go back to the cage to unhook a t. blondi from the mesh 6 times in 20 mins. Not fun for the tarantulas or you.  Think about how you get a 9 inch t blondi unstuck from the lid of the cage. If you really want them then place a cloth liner or use plastic/resin to cover up the area where the wire cross each other.



Hey glad I am not the only one to have seen this. I have one tank, and my gravid Smithi at the time spent all her time biting the mesh and trying to break out, as well as getting legs caught every now and then. She would try and move a new direction and one or two legs was nice and stuck preventing her from doing so. I have side vents on mine. "IF" I ever get more of them the side vents nice as they are will have to go. 
I think I am just going to start making my own.


----------



## bushbuster (May 3, 2007)

Well, crap, lol. I bought one of these over the winter, but haven't obtained a resident for it yet, maybe I'll just throw it away


----------



## phil jones (May 3, 2007)

NO NO NO i want it give it to me LOL:worship: :worship: :worship: :8o :8o :8o ==== phil


----------



## 138 (May 3, 2007)

TheDarkFinder said:


> avoid them.
> 
> The wire mesh vents on them trap the claws of tarantulas. You will have to get your tarantula unhooked from the mesh all time. Saw them at a Seattle show, and watch the dealer go back to the cage to unhook a t. blondi from the mesh 6 times in 20 mins. Not fun for the tarantulas or you.  Think about how you get a 9 inch t blondi unstuck from the lid of the cage. If you really want them then place a cloth liner or use plastic/resin to cover up the area where the wire cross each other.
> 
> ...


i have 5 enclosures, ALL arboreal T's.  Haven't seen what you're describing happen to any of my T's.  And if this IS a problem, i rather have small mesh vents than a whole mesh panel like on the 5.5gal slide mesh top i also use and have used with arboreals(look at previous post in this thread, pic #3 enclosure in the background).


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 3, 2007)

138 said:


> i have 5 enclosures, ALL arboreal T's.  Haven't seen what you're describing happen to any of my T's.  And if this IS a problem, i rather have small mesh vents than a whole mesh panel like on the 5.5gal slide mesh top i also use and have used with arboreals(look at previous post in this thread, pic #3 enclosure in the background).


I dont think you will see this be a big problem with arboreal T's. They are meant to climb, have smaller hooks, and are not nearly as clumsy when they are climbing.


----------



## bushbuster (May 3, 2007)

138 said:


> i have 5 enclosures, ALL arboreal T's.  Haven't seen what you're describing happen to any of my T's.  And if this IS a problem, i rather have small mesh vents than a whole mesh panel like on the 5.5gal slide mesh top i also use and have used with arboreals(look at previous post in this thread, pic #3 enclosure in the background).


Yeah, I got mine with arboreal intent, it's just like the 2 you have pictured. So no rescues from the mesh, thats good <whew> I don't like the mesh screen tops either, would rather drill a bunch of holes in a plastic hood.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (May 3, 2007)

bushbuster said:


> Well, crap, lol. I bought one of these over the winter, but haven't obtained a resident for it yet, maybe I'll just throw it away


Or you could go down to the local hardware store, buy the welded mesh screen.  
http://www.twpinc.com/images/products/detail/010X010C0250W36T.jpg
And you may not want to use copper, it was a the quick picture I could find. 
Then remove the unwelded screen and replace it with the weld version. No problems.


----------



## bushbuster (May 3, 2007)

Oh, I see now, didn't understand they get caught between the strands of mesh...good idear, thank you!


----------



## Snipes (May 3, 2007)

138-is only the big arboreal cage from tarantulacages.com or all three from him? Where did you get the smaller ones?


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Snipes said:


> 138-is only the big arboreal cage from tarantulacages.com or all three from him? Where did you get the smaller ones?


You can buy smaller ones from tarantulacages.com as well.


----------



## 138 (May 3, 2007)

Snipes said:


> 138-is only the big arboreal cage from tarantulacages.com or all three from him? Where did you get the smaller ones?


the large one with the four vents on the lid and the smaller ones with the two vents on the lid are from Adam(tarantulacages).  the real small ones in front of the large one in the pic are container store cubes.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

138 said:


> the large one with the four vents on the lid and the smaller ones with the two vents on the lid are from Adam(tarantulacages).  the real small ones in front of the large one in the pic are container store cubes.


Oh I thought she was talking about the smaller versions not the cubes... was she?


----------



## Trey (May 3, 2007)

Would these be good for a P. Metallica. That would be the only reason I would get one. Are there any other companies that make some awesome T. cages?


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Trey said:


> Would these be good for a P. Metallica. That would be the only reason I would get one. Are there any other companies that make some awesome T. cages?


I think it would work fine for a P.metallica. I don't think there are other places that make cages specifaclly for Ts, but there are people that do it themselves that might be able to help you.


----------



## Trey (May 3, 2007)

Good deal. Looks like it would be a nice display cage but in the end it's what makes the T feel comfortable!


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Trey said:


> Good deal. Looks like it would be a nice display cage but in the end it's what makes the T feel comfortable!


Exactly, you have the right thing in mind! Those cages are neat cages and very creative, but just too expensive. I would rather by a exo-terra for the same price.


----------



## Trey (May 3, 2007)

lol, Yeah I tried the Exo for my GBB and that wasn't even trying to happen. In 24 hours she webbed up the front doors and I couldn't open it. It was really fun trying to do clean up.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Trey said:


> lol, Yeah I tried the Exo for my GBB and that wasn't even trying to happen. In 24 hours she webbed up the front doors and I couldn't open it. It was really fun trying to do clean up.


Haha, theres a top for those though, so couldn't you just have opened it from there?


----------



## jeep (May 3, 2007)

Here is my setup for a large P. Ornata


5.5 gallon all-glass aquarium with acrylic face plate (16" tall 8" wide)







I make and sell the faceplates.  You can glue them on yourself with silicone!


-darren
http://www.ubertux.net


----------



## Lorgakor (May 3, 2007)

Those are awesome jeep, do you ship them to Canada too?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 3, 2007)

Its just plastic and glass I dont see why he couldent ship......
I think I might hit you up for some of those faceplates, they look great for cage maint and feeding watering ect. As well as still giving plenty of vent.


----------



## jeep (May 3, 2007)

sure!  Shipping just the faceplates is not too expensive either!


----------



## Lorgakor (May 3, 2007)

What kind of silicone do you use? Aquarium silicone? Sorry if that's a stupid question, I'm not much of a do it yourselfer lol!


----------



## jeep (May 3, 2007)

Silicone is the ingredient.  Aquarium sealant is 100% pure silicone, so that would be perfect to use.  You could also use any adhesive that is 100% silicone.

Home depot sells the small tube of "aquarium sealant" which is good 100% stuff.


----------



## jeep (May 3, 2007)

I guess I'll reveal my sling box :clap:


----------



## Okitasoshi (May 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you should make your own thread if you wanna promote your business. Hijacking his isn't very nice.


----------

